# Song written in Iraq



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

http://www.flashdemo.net/gallery/wake/index.htm

Click on the link above, very touching.

http://www.flashdemo.net/gallery/onevoice/index.htm

One voice was heard.

Shooter


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

really touches you when you have a young man over there serving our COUNTRY


----------

